

Yahoo overtakes Google in web traffic - wicknicks
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/yahoo-overtakes-google-in-web-traffic-8780244.html

======
usujason
This is VERY misleading given that it doesn't include visitors to the search
engine (which Google dominates) and even bigger it does not include visitors
from mobile devices.

